# Dinner in Charlotte with KnyfeKnerd



## Zwiefel (Jun 23, 2013)

My wife and I had a fantastic evening in Charlotte with KnyfeKnerd and his family. He did all of the mise en place before I arrived so we had a lot of time to visit, taste a few different Sakes...I've only had Sake once or twice before that and they were mostly awful experiences...but with the help of a colleague I selected some that we found acceptable. We had a great time sharing our knife collections, making rolls, and turrning large pieces of sushi into small pieces. Would love to visit again anytime...or even host next time!


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 23, 2013)

looks like it was a lot of fun and a lot of good eating!


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2013)

blt roll looks familiar!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

panda said:


> blt roll looks familiar!


I was wondering if you'd chime in on that  You missed a bunch of good sake too though. We had a tasting of 5 different ones that were recommended by a Japanese colleague...I was really glad I asked his advice b/c he immediately dismissed 3 that I thought looked nice.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 24, 2013)

Laissez les bon temps roulez!

Dave


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Laissez les bon temps roulez!Dave


Now I want a hurricane for breakfast, thanks.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 25, 2013)

That looks like an awesome evening!


----------



## tgraypots (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry I wasn't able to attend :-< Looks like you guys had a great time. No other North Carolinians made it?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 25, 2013)

tgraypots, alas, no. Looks like I will be able to connect with at least 1 KKFer in every city I'm visiting though!


----------

